# Luzid



## Shalol (3. Juli 2008)

Träumt hier jemand Luzid? Wenn jemand nicht weiß, was das ist, hier mal ein Link: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Klartraum:_Einleitung. Für alle, die zu faul sind, hier mal eine Kurzzusammenfassung: Ein luzider Traum ist ein Traum, in dem man weiß, dass man träumt.


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Nein, ich merk das nie wenn ich träume...


----------



## Ocian (3. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht solltest du auch erklären was Luzid träumen ist und das ganze Thema weiter ausführen bevor du nur einen Satz abschickst. Nicht jeder wird wissen was du meinst.
Bitte mach mehr drauß ansonnsten sehe ich eine Spammwelle kommen und das Schloss zu knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du auch erklären was Luzid träumen ist und das ganze Thema weiter ausführen bevor du nur einen Satz abschickst. Nicht jeder wird wissen was du meinst.
> Bitte mach mehr drauß ansonnsten sehe ich eine Spammwelle kommen und das Schloss zu knacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klartraum

edit meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich hatte auch schön träume da wusst ich noch was ich geträumt habe .. aber das war eher als ich klein war .. nun penn ich ein und wach irgendwann wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. Juli 2008)

In letzter zeit hatte ich oft luzide träume... ziemlich kranken mist , wo ich aber wusste : Ah , ich bin am pennen , das stört mich net was hier abgeht.

Was mir viel mehr sorgen bereitet sind Dejavus...

ich habe mittlerweile 2-3 stück am Tag , das ist doch nicht normal , oder?


----------



## nalcarya (3. Juli 2008)

Ich kannte die Begriffe luzider Traum oder Klartraum bisher zwar nicht, aber bei mir ist es eigentlich meistens der Fall (ich würde jetzt mal 75% aller meiner Träume schätzen) dass ich weiß dass ich gerade träume. Manchmal kommt es auch vor, dass ich in einem Traum einschlafe und träume. Das ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber es passiert. Ein Traum im Traum quasi.

Hab gar nicht gedacht, dass das sowas außergwöhnliches sei - aber laut der Tabelle im Wiki-Artikel gehöre ich zu den kleinen 2,5% der Bevölkerung die solche Träume regelmäßig oft haben. Was ich davon halten soll weiß ich jetzt nicht, es ist nicht störend, eigentlich eher angenehm. Besonders wenn man bei schönen Träumen kurzfristig geweckt wird, denn manchmal klappt es dass der Traum nach dem Einschlafen quasi fortgesetzt wird.

Etwas verwirrend ist das eigentlich nur wenn man in einem Traum die Rollen wechselt. Nach dem Motto "Moment, eben war ich noch derunder und habe dasunddasgetan und jetzt sehe ich denjenigen etwas tun."
Aber auch daran bin ich mittlerweile gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (3. Juli 2008)

Also gerade nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber eig schon, ich finds vool cool xD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

im normalfall habe ich diese luzid träume nur wenn mich was bedrückt und ich etwas nicht verarbeiten kann. lange darüber nachdenke 
dann hab ich diese gedanken im traum .. manchmal ist das cool und manchmal ziemlich shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (3. Juli 2008)

ja also ich weiß eigentlich recht oft ob ich träume oder nicht


----------



## the Huntress (3. Juli 2008)

Ja ich hatte mal so einen. Dachte im Traum immer ,,Na los kneif dich damit du aufwachst!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2008)

Ich merke nie, wenn ich träume. 

Aber kennt ihr das? Ihr trefft ne hübsche Frau und wollt gerade ans Werk gehen und dann klingelt der Wecker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sowas passiert immerwieder bei jeder Art von schönem Traum...


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

hajo mir auch.... wenn man grade im lotto gewinnt oder so....

aber lucid träum ich auch ab und zu, dann hoff ich meistens das es noch net zeit zum aufstehn ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich merke nie, wenn ich träume.
> 
> Aber kennt ihr das? Ihr trefft ne hübsche Frau und wollt gerade ans Werk gehen und dann klingelt der Wecker?
> 
> ...


jap ^^ du gewinnst ein auto und bevor du losfahren kannst machts ring ring ^^


----------



## tschilpi (3. Juli 2008)

Luzidträume sind vom Unterbewusstsein erstellte Träume die gesteuert werden können.
Man kann sozusagen ''Reality Checks'', also checken ob man in der Realität oder in einem Traum ist durchführen damit das Gehirn checkt: Ahja, ich bin am träumen!
Dann werden die Sinne erweckt und der Traum ist vollkommen steuerbar.
Luzidträume sind etwas unglaubliches wenn man lernt sie zu beherrschen.
Man kann einfach alles tun und das beste ist: Alles scheint real! Zwar nicht körperlich, aber geistlich. Realer als Gedanken und Visualisierungen.
Ich bin dabei, neben Selbstyhpnose dies zu lernen.
Ich empfehle euch auch mal das zu tun, denn so etwas kann euer Leben verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt sozusagen 2 Schritte um Luzidträume steuern zu können:
1. Erinnerungsvermögen
Für Luzidträume müsst ihr euch sehr gut an eure Träume erinnern können.
Das könnt ihr z.B trainieren, in dem ihr gerade nach dem aufwachen in euer Tagebuch schreibt, was alles passiert ist. Nach und nach erinnert ihr euch irgendwann perfekt an eure Träume.
2. Reality Checks
Damit man die Luzidträume steuern kann und die Sinne erweckt werden, muss man Reality Checks durchführen.
z.B Test: Atme ich?
Test: Kann ich alles genau lesen? (in Träumen sind Schriften oft verschwommen und nicht sinnvoll)
Test: Kann ich fliegen?
Desto öfter ihr diese Checks macht, so überträgt sich das irgendwann auf die Träume.

auf http://www.neuro-programmer.de/luzides-traeumen.htm könnt ihr mehr erfahren, techniken dafür usw.

lg, tschilpi


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Mehr Infos zu Luzidträume, Selbsthypnose usw. & Techniken gibts bei www.neuro-programmer.de Kann die Seite empfehlen
> 
> lg, tschilpi



Das grenzt ja schon an Werbung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

beim letzen mal hab ich geträumt das ich alleine mit lauter nackten mädels im klassenzimmer gesessen bin,
da war mir dann klar das es ein traum sein muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (3. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das grenzt ja schon an Werbung.


habs editiert, so besser?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich kannte die Begriffe luzider Traum oder Klartraum bisher zwar nicht, aber bei mir ist es eigentlich meistens der Fall (ich würde jetzt mal 75% aller meiner Träume schätzen) dass ich weiß dass ich gerade träume. Manchmal kommt es auch vor, dass ich in einem Traum einschlafe und träume. Das ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber es passiert. Ein Traum im Traum quasi.
> 
> Hab gar nicht gedacht, dass das sowas außergwöhnliches sei - aber laut der Tabelle im Wiki-Artikel gehöre ich zu den kleinen 2,5% der Bevölkerung die solche Träume regelmäßig oft haben. Was ich davon halten soll weiß ich jetzt nicht, es ist nicht störend, eigentlich eher angenehm. Besonders wenn man bei schönen Träumen kurzfristig geweckt wird, denn manchmal klappt es dass der Traum nach dem Einschlafen quasi fortgesetzt wird.
> 
> ...


äh so gehts mir auch andauern^^
ROFL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> habs editiert, so besser?^^



Jop.^^

@LordofDemons:

Sowas in der Art hatte ich auch, da denkt man sich einfach, es sei zu schön, um ein Traum zu sein. xD


----------



## chopi (3. Juli 2008)

Luzidträume klingen ja sehr geil.
Muss mir mal ansehn,ob man sich das antrainieren kann


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Luzidträume klingen ja sehr geil.
> Muss mir mal ansehn,ob man sich das antrainieren kann



Also Galileo labert ja schon einiges an Mist, aber die hatten mal einen Betrag darüber, war sehr interessant. Vorallem als ein Schlafforscher davon sprach das man es trainieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Juli 2008)

les mir grad die seite durch,die vor n par posts gepostet wurde,klingt wirklich ziemlich interesant
"Manche Klarträumer nutzen ihre Fähigkeit zum Erlernen von Musikinstrumenten oder sogar Sportarten." z.b.
will sowas auch können o.o


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juli 2008)

wirst aber nie können das kann nur ich XD


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Solche Träume habe ich eher selten, habe meistens Träume, die dann nach ein paar Tagen Wirklichkeit werden. o.O Hab' fast jeden Tag solche Déjà Vus... Hm... Ist das normal? XD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Solche Träume habe ich eher selten, habe meistens Träume, die dann nach ein paar Tagen Wirklichkeit werden. o.O Hab' fast jeden Tag solche Déjà Vus... Hm... Ist das normal? XD


wenn du arbeitest hast du jeden tag Déjà Vus


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juli 2008)

jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chopi viel spaß beim lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Juli 2008)

Mir sind grad 2 träume eingefallen,in beiden konnte ich fliegen ^.^ das waren die mit abstand geilsten träume...will sowas "einschalten" können *sich an die arbeit mach* *gähn xD* 

deja vus hab ich auch sehr oft,die für mich logichte erklärung ist die,das der gedanke einmal von links in mein gehirn kommt und einma von rechts,und manchmal ist einer schneller...oder so ähnlich^^


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juli 2008)

das is aber schön chopi *keks gib* du hast nen gehirn? *fg*
 oh ja de ja vús hab ich auch oft


----------



## tschilpi (3. Juli 2008)

ich hab oft ''traum dejavus''^^

jeder traum kommt mir irgendwie verdammt bekannt vor, so als wären es fortsetzungen aus alten träumen
dabei sind sies nicht <.<


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hab zwei mal von der gleichen Frau geträumt. Nie gesehen, nie wieder von ihr geträumt.

War wohl meine Traumfrau. Und Traumfrauen gibs nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Ich will auch luzid träumen können..

Ich hatte mal nen Traum der ging in etwa so:

Blablabla ich erzähl was lauf gegen ne laterne.

Am nächsten Morgen in der Schule:

Blablabla ich erzähl was lauf gegen ne laterne.

Das war schon krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Ich will auch luzid träumen können..
> 
> Ich hatte mal nen Traum der ging in etwa so:
> 
> ...



Wenn das mal mit manchen Sexträumen so wäre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (4. Juli 2008)

Luzide Träume habe ich recht oft, ich würde fast behaupten, das sie mehr als 50% meiner Träume ausmachen.
In diesen Träumen kann ich auch in der Regel in den Traumverlauf eingreifen, was gerade bei Alpträumen hilfreich ist.


----------



## Hunternevs (4. Juli 2008)

ne nur als kind...


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Schon oft genug gehabt, dass ich wusste, dass ich träume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchma geil, manchma eher nicht so :X

Schlimm finde ich aber die, wo man meint, dass alles real ist.. hatte das vorm Abi Oo - Dachte ich habe überall 15 Punkte geschrieben.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn das mal mit manchen Sexträumen so wäre.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist es doch manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du träumst das du keine freundin am abend hast und es ist so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

ne ich hatte an alle träume die mich ich so halbwegs erinnern kann immer geld .. (mein traum ist reich xD) und einmal hatt ich nen horror traum in dem ich geträumt hab mich will einer killen (5 tage lang!) .. nie horror film kuken wenn man hacke dicht ist .. soviel hab ich dabei gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal geträumt,meine schwester hat uns bei soner show angemeldet,wo die,die als letzter überlebt,geld gewinnt...und dann haben mich amazonen und ninjas verfolgt o.O (um mich kaltzumachen)

gibt es solche shows eigentlich?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab mal geträumt,meine schwester hat uns bei soner show angemeldet,wo die,die als letzter überlebt,geld gewinnt...und dann haben mich amazonen und ninjas verfolgt o.O (um mich kaltzumachen)
> 
> gibt es solche shows eigentlich?


noch nciht aber gleich


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab mal geträumt,meine schwester hat uns bei soner show angemeldet,wo die,die als letzter überlebt,geld gewinnt...und dann haben mich amazonen und ninjas verfolgt o.O (um mich kaltzumachen)
> 
> gibt es solche shows eigentlich?


In Filmen des öfteren.


----------



## Yuukami (5. Juli 2008)

wenn ich schlafe ist das mit nen filmriss nachm saufen zu vergleichen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne ich hatte an alle träume die mich ich so halbwegs erinnern kann immer geld .. (mein traum ist reich xD)



Achja, kenn ich. Ich hab extrem viel Geld, kaufe mir etwas, was ich haben will, wache auf und weg ist es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> will sowas auch können o.o


Und es ist bis heute beim wollen geblieben...
Ich kann nicht behaupten,jeden Tag trainiert zu haben,doch habe ich immer wieder damit angafangen,naja,es wurde nichts.
Gibt es hier im Forum jemanden,der die luziden Träume nicht beherscht hat (so wie ich) und sie sich antrainiert (so wie ich es vorhab) hat?
Es muss doch noch irgendwelche Tricks geben ausser den Realitychecks... *Hilfe!*


Kommt mir nicht mit alter Thread,besser das als neuen aufmachen.


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Nur manchmal, konnte ich zwar bestimmen was ich tu (was ich normalerwiese nicht kann, weis nicht wies dabei anderen geht) allerdiens war mir nie bewusst das ich träume.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Januar 2009)

Ich bin zu blöd dafür um zu merken das ich träume...


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Oder du bist zu klug xD Angeblich hat man ja Realere träume je höher der IQ ist =D


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Oder du bist zu klug xD Angeblich hat man ja Realere träume je höher der IQ ist =D


Zuerst wollte ich Haxxler zitieren und sagen,dass ich,seit dem ich einen Luziden Traum herbeirufen will,mir meine Träume viel öfter merken kann,heute noch hatte ich einen ziemlich kranken,aber jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich das sagen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Uii, erzähl mir was du geträumt hast bitte^^ So was intressiertm ich immer =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Oder du bist zu klug xD Angeblich hat man ja Realere träume je höher der IQ ist =D



Wenns zu hoch ist, wirds aber nur noch abgedrehter... es ist eine schmale Linie zwischen Krank, realistisch und abgedreht und die habe ich überschritten ^^


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

KEnnst du den Tollen Spruch über Leute die sagen sie sind klug?^^


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich merke nie, wenn ich träume.
> 
> Aber kennt ihr das? Ihr trefft ne hübsche Frau und wollt gerade ans Werk gehen und dann klingelt der Wecker?
> 
> ...



Habe mal gelesen, dass man erst kurz bevor man aufwacht anfängt zu träumen und dann sind sie auch schnell vorbei ...durch den wecker ect (Man hat ja ne innere Uhr, und wenn man Morgens immer um 7 uhr aufsteht ewis das der Körper) Kenne das nur zu gut...

...ich habe manchmal, (eher selten diese art) träume ...in denen ich mir dann sage" Los mach die Augen auf" (Also die Augen lieder aufmachen, weil ich ja weis ich schlafe) ...Problem: ich kann sie nich aufmachen um aufzuwachen ....  wie es dazu kommt das ich im Traum die Augen aufmachen will? Meist ist es nen schlimmer Traum den ich nicht sehn will und desswegen will ich aufwachen x.x


----------



## Haxxler (3. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Zuerst wollte ich Haxxler zitieren und sagen,dass ich,seit dem ich einen Luziden Traum herbeirufen will,mir meine Träume viel öfter merken kann,heute noch hatte ich einen ziemlich kranken,aber jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich das sagen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlimmer als meine können die nich sein xD Ich hab schon paar mal geträumt das irgendwo was in die Luft geht und dann so zerfetzte halb tote Menschen übern Boden kriechen und um hilfe schreien.


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

@ Syane In deinem Zitatkästchen steht ein Andere Name als in dem Post den es zitiert xD

Topic: ICh träum nur nromale sachen, wie ich sitze im FLugzeug und mir ist total Langweilig, und ich versuche irgendwass zum essen aufzutreiben wiel mir der Flugzeugmist nicht schmeckt(kommt wohl davon das ich viel fliege^^), oder ich frühstücke mit meienr Schwester, hatte auch shcon ich Fahr mit meinem Auto in dne Europark (Einkaufzentrum) und kauf mir was. Kontne mir sogar aussuchen was ich kaufe, und dann bin ich aufgewacht =(


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Uii, erzähl mir was du geträumt hast bitte^^ So was intressiertm ich immer =P




Na ok,ich hoffe das ist kein Spam
Ich kann mich nur noch Szenenhaft errinern,deshalb erzähle ich auch so:

Szene 1.
Ich und ein paar andere Leute feiern in einem alten Tempel voller Wasser eine Party,irgendwie geht der tempel dann kaputt,vieleicht stürzt er ein.
Szene 2.
Ich und ein älterer Mann,der die Party geschmissen hat gehen an einen Kiosk vorbei und sehen auf einer Zeitung,das wir 20 jahre in der Zukunft sind (datum verrät es uns)
Die Verkäuferin möchte uns dazu nichts sagen,letztendlich sagt sie doch was.
Szene 3.
Ich und der alte Mann verfolgen einen Mann,warscheinlich den "bösen".Ich versuche ihn mit einem Radiergummi wegzuradieren. Doch wenn ich einen kleinen Teil wegradiert habe dreht er sich um und man sieht seine andere Körperhälfte,die in einem Sepiaton gehalten ist. Das ist seine Hälfte von vor 20 jahren (also meine Gegenwart). Ich fange an,diese zu radieren,doch er dreht sich um und man sieht wieder die ganze farbige Seite (sogar mit dem Teil,den ich eigentlich radiert hab)
Szene 4.
Ich (der alte Mann scheint auch dabei zu sein) verfolge weiter den "Bösewicht". Er springt auf ein Boot,das ganz normal im Wasser ist (nicht ungewöhnliches also ^^)
Ich rufe einer Frau,die warscheinlich auf meiner Seite ist,zu,sie soll mir ihre Waffe (normale Pistole) zu werfen,was sie auch tut. Ich schieße auf das Boot.Ob der böse flüchten konnte und ob wir wieder in unsere zeit zurück konnten weiß ich nicht mehr =/
(einige Details können dazugedichtet sein,vieleicht kennt ihr das von Träumen,dass ihr später denkt,dass es genauso war)

Jetzt bin ich aber schon viel zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema weg...Ich brauche Hilfe beim luziden Träumen!


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Komisch, hab aber Tonk zittiert ..wie kommt das oO 

RUFT das Galileo Mysteri Team ! azap


Edit: Chopi dein Traum erinnert mich an nen Actionfilm ...evtl kommt der traum ja daher/vonsowas.


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

@ chopi Kennst du zufällig Psychiater/Psychologen? Irgendwem der dich hypnotisieren kann?


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ...ich habe manchmal, (eher selten diese art) träume ...in denen ich mir dann sage" Los mach die Augen auf" (Also die Augen lieder aufmachen, weil ich ja weis ich schlafe) ...Problem: ich kann sie nich aufmachen um aufzuwachen ....  wie es dazu kommt das ich im Traum die Augen aufmachen will? Meist ist es nen schlimmer Traum den ich nicht sehn will und desswegen will ich aufwachen x.x



Da soll helfen,starr auf einen Punkt zu gucken,dann soll man aufwachen.
Weiterträumen bedeutet dann wild durch die gegen gucken.

...Hab ich leider nur gelesen =/



Lisutari schrieb:


> @ chopi Kennst du zufällig Psychiater/Psychologen? Irgendwem der dich hypnotisieren kann?


Ich weiß nicht ob ich das realisieren kann,aber es ist eine ziemlich gute Idee,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Keien antwort auf meien Frage? =(


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Noch vor deinem Post edited *g*


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Du solltest eifnach Ja, oder Nein, sagen, damit ich dir sagen kann auf was ich hinaus will^^


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube ich war in meiner Kindheit bei einem,aber nein,ich kenne keinen.


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Schade. Dann versuch aber eifnach, so jemanden zu finden (und nimm wem mit dem du vertraust der auf dich aufpasst^^) Und las dich so hypnotisieren, das du glaubst du schläfst gelich ein, und  träumst luzid, dann tust dus wirklich =D


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Wie schon eben gesagt,ziemlich geile Idee *g*
Ich glaub ich besprech das mal morgen mit meiner Schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Ui, ich hab auch ne Schwester^^ Von der Träum ic hauch oft, um beim Thema zu bleiben^^
Aber das würde dich glaueb ich ne stande Geld kosten, wiel das wer sein muss, der sich richtig auskennt xD


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

ich wüsste nicht wann ich jemals geträumt hätte...jedoch hab ich öfter das Gefühl, wenn eine bestimme Sache passiert, dass ich das schon mal gesehen habe...


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Déja vu. Passiert vielen Leuten dauernd, ist ein Gedächnissfehler^^ Hatt jeder Mensch manche oft, manche weniger. Was cool ist ist ein réja vu (insider witz) xD


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> jedoch hab ich öfter das Gefühl, wenn eine bestimme Sache passiert, dass ich das schon mal gesehen habe...


Das hab ich auch ab und an... Da könnt ich schwören, dass ich die Situation schonmal durchlebt hab, obwohl ich weiß, dass es nicht sein kann...


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Déja vu. Passiert vielen Leuten dauernd, ist ein Gedächnissfehler^^ Hatt jeder Mensch manche oft, manche weniger. Was cool ist ist ein réja vu (insider witz) xD



Auch, dass man jemanden von einem heranfahrenden Auto weg zieht, weil man irgendwie wusste, dass da gleich ein Auto heranfährt welches zu schnell um die Ecke kommt und die rote Ampel missachtet?


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden, nein das ist kei ndéja vu. Das ist der umstand, das du ziehmlich gute Augen hast und eien guten trainierten reflex =D


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch ab und an... Da könnt ich schwören, dass ich die Situation schonmal durchlebt hab, obwohl ich weiß, dass es nicht sein kann...



Krass ist es bei sowas wenn man dann genau weis was alles als nächstes passiert :>


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Krass ist es bei sowas wenn man dann genau weis was alles als nächstes passiert :>



so ist das nicht, es ist mehr sowas wie ne Ahnung, von der man auch erst in der Situation aktiv Notiz nimmt - jedenfals bei mir


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

So war das auch nicht gemeint ...denke die fälle das du dann genau vor Augen hast was alles als nächstes passiert ...gibts nur im Fernsehen oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Auch, dass man jemanden von einem heranfahrenden Auto weg zieht, weil man irgendwie wusste, dass da gleich ein Auto heranfährt welches zu schnell um die Ecke kommt und die rote Ampel missachtet?



Dein Gehirn macht Dir nur vor, Du hättest gewusst, was da passiert. In Wirklichkeit ist es nur Intuition. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

dabei wurden mir bei der Musterung nur unterdurchschnittliche Reflexe bescheinigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. Januar 2009)

@Chopi

Ich hab irgendwo mal gehört wie man sich das antrainiert. Du musst dich mehrmals am Tag selber fragen:" bin ich wach oder träume ich?" Irgendwann kann es dann vorkommen, dass du dich das selbe im traum fragst und dadurch in den Wachtraumzustand gelangst. Probiert hab ich es nie aber klingt irgendwie logisch.


----------



## Abrox (3. Januar 2009)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Was mir viel mehr sorgen bereitet sind Dejavus...
> 
> ich habe mittlerweile 2-3 stück am Tag , das ist doch nicht normal , oder?



Glaub mir, das gaukelt dir nur dein Hirn vor.

Um es mal kompliziert zu sagen:

Dein Hirn täuscht dir vor das du es mal geträumt hättest, worauf du dann zurückgreifst und denkst du hättest es schonmal geträumt.



Das mit den Klarträumen ist so ne Sache, manchmal ists schwer zu sagen das man träumt, manchmal ist es abwägig.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Januar 2009)

böhh des geht mir auch öfters mal so...ich sitz irgendwo und dek nach...dann sagt plötzlich einer was und dann....DAS KENN ICH 

manchmal macht einem das schon Angst ^^


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @Chopi
> Ich hab irgendwo mal gehört wie man sich das antrainiert. Du musst dich mehrmals am Tag selber fragen:" bin ich wach oder träume ich?" Irgendwann kann es dann vorkommen, dass du dich das selbe im traum fragst und dadurch in den Wachtraumzustand gelangst. Probiert hab ich es nie aber klingt irgendwie logisch.


Jup,das sind die Realitychecks,die ich gestern schon angesprochen hab *g*


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass ein Deja vu nur ein "Kommunikationsfehler" zwischen Langzeit- und Kurzzeitgedächtnis ist und ich halte es für gar nicht so ungewöhnlich. Ich habs so alle 2 Woche mal und mache mir seit der Erklärung auch recht wenig Gedanken darüber übersinnliche Kräfte zu haben und Dinge vorraussehen zu können oder so als darüber verwundert zu sein, was da grad in meinem Hirn vor sich geht ^^

An meinte Träume erinnere ich mich meist ziemlich gut. Ca. jede 3. Nacht kann ich ziemlich genau erzählen was ich geträumt habe und in den meisten dieser Träume weiß ich auch, dass ich Träume, kann teilweise auch selbst steuern was passieren wird (oder zumindest mich selbst steuern).


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab in der Woche so fast 20 Déja vus und das schlimme ist das die häfte davon dann wirklich passiert. 

Zum Beispiel hatt ich einen Traum über meine Mopedführerscheinprüfung(natürlich bestanden ^^) und ich hatte ein Déja vu im traum, dass ich den Fragebogen 6 (die Bogen wurden durch zufall ausgeteilt und ich wusste nichtmal ,dass das so abläuft, dachte wir machen das am PC) bekomme und einer von uns 3 Prüflingen das nochmal mündlich machen muss und der andere nur einen Fehler macht ... krank wirds dann wenn das alles wirklich so passiert (naja eine sache hat sich nicht bewahrheitet aber das war das ich ein Sepia Bild unter den S/W Traum hatte und die Prüferin sagte wir müssen das durchstreichen). Ich red jetzt nicht davon das mir das bei der besagten Situation passiert, das is mir einen Tag zuvor in einem Traum erschienen in S/W und mit verschwommenen Stimmen.

Und solche genauen Träume hab ich sau oft und die hälfte bewahrheitet sich ja au.

Ziemlich Kranke sache find ich :/ hab richtig angst das ich irgendwas schlimmes vorraussehe.

Manchmal glaub ich ich kann sogar steuern was ich als déja vu sehen will, wenn mich zb. eine prüfung sehr beschäftigt dann träum bzw hab ich ein déja vu davon. und das ganze mit déja vus hab ich seit 2 jahren und es wird immer häufiger.

Und zum thema Luzid träumen, das funktioniert bei mir irgendwie ned auch wenn ich mir träume merke, und das gelingt mir ziemlich gut, und reality checks mache passiert mir das nie :/ ich hab auch nur träume wenn ich aufwache, und die sind recht kurz weil ich immer auf nen punkt starr weil mir diese déja vu träume zu krank sind

Und hattet ihr mal so einen RICHTIG realen traum, ich mein du fühlst sachen wenn du sie berührst usw. ein beispiel:

Ich hatte einen Traum davon (als ich noch auf die Hauptschule ging) im Chemieraum zu sein, denn Geruch nach Chemie und in diesem moment ein wenig nach Wasserstoff weil der Lehrer gerade damit rumprobierte, dann sah mich eine klassenkollegin mit der ich eigentlich nichts zu tun hatte und die eigentlich nicht kenne so an (sie sitzt neben mir wie es auch damals der fall war) und kommt mich an und dann küssten wir uns, und als ich da so küsste hat ich den geschmack nach Erdbeer, und fühlte sogar die feine musterung in ihrem Pulli, und der weichen haut usw. was alles auch im realen passiern würde, und da frag ich mich echt wie kann das gehen ??? Kann ein Traum so realistisch sein ?

lg

Edit: könnte bitte einer drauf antworten ? will wissen ob das wirklich so abgedreht ist wie ich meine


----------



## Gamerhenne (3. Januar 2009)

Bin begeisterte Luzidträumerin. Da ich schon immer relativ interessiert war, was unser Gehirn so zu leisten vermag, hab ich auch ne zeitlang damit rumexperimentiert, inklusive Schlaflabor und all sowas und ja, man kann luzid träumen auch lernen ;oD
Was "mystisches" ist es allerdings nicht, auch wenn es einem manchmal so vorkommt.

@Mephistor: klar können Träume so realistisch sein, allerdings greift dabei nur dein Erinnerungsvermögen auf bereits Bekanntes zurück, das kannst du ja auch wenn du wach bist, was übrigens auch eine "Vorübung" zum luziden Träumen ist. Versuch doch mal solche kleinen Übungen wie dir im wachen Zustand einen Apfel vorzustellen, rundrum, mit Geschmack und Oberflächenbeschaffenheit. Dasselbe passiert eigentlich auch nur im Traum.
Man kann ja z.b. auch Schmerzen im Traum empfinden. Ich z.B. werde oft im Traum von hinten angeschossen und nach dem Aufwachen bin ich manchmal selber erstaunt, wie real man das fühlen kann.

Luzid zu träumen heisst aber eigentlich im Grunde nichts anderes, wie in diesem Moment im Traum zu WISSEN was man träumt. Wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist, kann man eigentlich so jeden Traum nach den eigenen Wünschen formen, Abwendung von schlimmen Traumerlebnissen zum Beispiel. Wenn man weiss, dass man träumt kann man sich sagen: Hey, ich hab keine Lust auf so einen fiesen Traum, ich würd lieber von Blümchen und Bienchen träumen oder so ähnlich ;oD
Theoretisch müsste kein Mensch mehr nachts einen Alptraum haben


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Rinnan schrieb:


> Bin begeisterte Luzidträumerin. Da ich schon immer relativ interessiert war, was unser Gehirn so zu leisten vermag, hab ich auch ne zeitlang damit rumexperimentiert, inklusive Schlaflabor und all sowas und ja, man kann luzid träumen auch lernen ;oD
> Was "mystisches" ist es allerdings nicht, auch wenn es einem manchmal so vorkommt.



Wann träumst du ? kannst du auch so träumen oder ist es genauso wie bei mir, kurz vor dem Aufwachen zu träumen und vorher nichts ?

lg


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wann träumst du ? kannst du auch so träumen oder ist es genauso wie bei mir, kurz vor dem Aufwachen zu träumen und vorher nichts ?
> 
> lg


Das würde ja vorraussetzen, dass man selbst mitbekommt wann man schläft und nicht träumt... das halte ich doch für unrealistisch. Vielleicht komtm es dir so vor als wäre es so als würdest du erst kurz vor dem aufwachen träumen, aber wissen kannst du es nicht, wenn du es nicht wissenschaftlich hast prüfen lassen.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das würde ja vorraussetzen, dass man selbst mitbekommt wann man schläft und nicht träumt... das halte ich doch für unrealistisch. Vielleicht komtm es dir so vor als wäre es so als würdest du erst kurz vor dem aufwachen träumen, aber wissen kannst du es nicht, wenn du es nicht wissenschaftlich hast prüfen lassen.



Da bin ich mir absolut sicher, weil ich immer nur einen oder garkeinen Traum habe und dieser immer an der besten Stelle aufhört, ich eben merk das ich träum und deswegen aufwache oder ich mich selber mit absicht aufwecke.

Und wenn ich nicht träume und aufwach dann kommts mir immer so vor als hätt ich garnicht geschlafen und mich gerade erst hingelegt.

lg


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (3. Januar 2009)

ja, manchmal.......und warum wolltest du das wissen? wissenschaftliche studien oder was?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> ja, manchmal.......und warum wolltest du das wissen? wissenschaftliche studien oder was?^^


Wollt wissen ob ich überhaupt zu luzidem Träumen fähig bin wenn ich nur in der Aufwachphase träum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## lollercoaster (3. Januar 2009)

jetzt bei diesem thread erinner ich mich irgentwie grad wieder daran, dass ich als ich noch jünger war oft luzid träume hatte, ich hatte sie einfach schon immer, damals hab ich aber garnicht gewusst, dass es noch ne andere art von träumen gibt^^ jetzt hatte ich bestimmt seit einn paar jahren keine mehr, ich finde es auch irgentwie angenehmer nicht bewusst zu träumen, so kann man sich nämlich viel mehr in den traum fallen lassen.


----------



## S.E.Lain (3. Januar 2009)

Hmm ja ich muss sagen das trifft bei mir vll 2-3mal die woche auf naja das problem ist wenn ich Luzid träumen ist es immer irgendein kranker mist wo ich mir eig immer wünsche schnell aufzuwachen aus diesem mist aber naja klappt meist nicht und wenns dann mal doch klappt verfolgt es mich meißt weiter als "tagtraum" is echt nich gut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich merkt man die Träume nur am Schluss, weil man da nicht mehr so fest schläft und kurz vor dem Aufwachen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Traum davon (als ich noch auf die Hauptschule ging) im Chemieraum zu sein, denn Geruch nach Chemie und in diesem moment ein wenig nach *Wasserstoff* weil der Lehrer gerade damit rumprobierte,




owned? ^^

Wasserstoff ist ein geruch, geschmack und farbloses Gas


----------



## Gamerhenne (4. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das würde ja vorraussetzen, dass man selbst mitbekommt wann man schläft und nicht träumt... das halte ich doch für unrealistisch. Vielleicht komtm es dir so vor als wäre es so als würdest du erst kurz vor dem aufwachen träumen, aber wissen kannst du es nicht, wenn du es nicht wissenschaftlich hast prüfen lassen.



Das ist gar nicht so unrealistisch, wie man denkt, es ist nur eben nicht die überwiegende Normalität und es ist im Schlaflabor durchaus wissenschaftlich belegbar. 
Die "Kunst" dabei ist, mit einem Teil des Gehirns zu träumen und mit einem anderen Teil, der etwas wacher ist in diesem Moment zu WISSEN dass man da gerade einen Traum hat.
Es ist also nicht so, dass man erst nach dem Aufwachen das Bewusstsein bekommt, sondern wirklich schon während des Schlafens. Leider passiert das aber eben nur relativ selten, aber man kann es durchaus auch wissentlich hervorrufen.
Googelt einfach mal nach Schlafparalyse oder "wacher Schlafparalyse" das ist so ungefähr dasselbe Prinzip. Leute, die davon betroffen sind sind in der Lage während des Schlafens mit einem Teil des Gehirns aufzuwachen und bewusst zu denken, gleichzeitig aber mit einem anderen Teil weiter zu träumen. Das ganze ruft teilweise ziemlich wirre Situationen hervor und meistens bleibt der Körper dabei auch im Schlafzustand, sprich gelähmt, wie jeder es eigentlich während der Tiefschlafphasen ist. Meistens dauert das nur ein paar Sekunden und entweder man schläft danach wieder komplett ein, oder man holt sich aus dem Schlaf heraus und wird ganz wach.
Auf Dauer ist das aber relativ unangenehm und ich bin ziemlich froh, dass ich inzwischen wieder ordentlich schlafe ;oD


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> owned? ^^
> 
> Wasserstoff ist ein geruch, geschmack und farbloses Gas



Daran hätt ich merken solln, dass das ein Traum war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nächstes mal werd ich drauf achten an geruchlosen Gasen die nach etwas riechen zu erkennen das es nur ein Traum ist :/

Hey das ist bei mir schon 3 Jahre her da merk ich mir doch ned mit welchem Gas der da rumhantiert hat -.-

lg

@ Rinnan: Besonders wenn man den Traum in ein Richtung lenken will und aufwacht -.-


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

ich wollt nur mit meinem unerschöpflichem Wissen über Chemie angeben  xD ( schmale 6 Punkte in der letzten Arbeit  ^^ )


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

Hatte ich neulich. War recht übel, da ich wusste, dass ich wieder eingeschlafen bin nachdem ich vom Wecker geweckt wurde und nicht zu spät zur Arbeit kommen wollte, aber nicht wusste wie ich mich selbst aufwecken kann/soll. Naja bin dann nach ner Weile doch noch aufgewacht.
Wenn Ihr das absichtlich mal erleben wollt, starrt ein Bild 5-10 Minuten lang an, am besten ein Bild auf dem ein einfacher, aber eindrücklicher Gegenstand drauf ist (perfekt eignet sich zB der Mond) und geht danach schlafen. Falls Ihr nun von besagtem Mond träumen solltet, ist die Chance recht hoch, dass Ihr merkt, dass Ihr am schlafen seid. Es funktioniert nicht immer, aber ab und zu schon. Ein solcher Zustand kann aber extrem unangenehm werden und in einen Albtraum überdriften, was dann nicht wirklich toll ist.


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

Ich schreibe jetzt haargenau, wie ich träume. Nicht erschrecken, es ist so.

Ich glaube, mein Träumen ist noch eine krassere Stufe. Ich kann am Morgen und mehrere Tage nach dem Traum haargenau wiedergeben was ich geträumt habe. Jedes Deatil. Jedes Gesicht.
Nun kommts. *Ich kann meine Träume beeinflussen, ohne dass ich aufwache.* Kein Scherz. 
Ich lebe wie im Traum. Ich bin mir Bewusst, was sich abspielt. Wenn ich z.B. träume, dass ich auf einer Strasse entlanglaufe und dann eine hübsche Frau vorbeiläuft, kann ich der an den Arsch fassen oder einfach stehen lassen. Echt kein Scherz.
Wenn ich aufwache weiss ich oft nicht mehr was Realität ist. Das aber nur bei sehr realitätsverwandten Träumen.
So z.B. habe ich schon mehrere bekannte Personen die ich echt kenne in Träumen bewusst vor dem Tode gerettet.
Klingt total abgefuckt ist aber echt so habe mir auch schon Gedanken darüber gemacht.
Nun kommt noch was. Wenn ich in einem Traum sterbe, dann wache ich sofort auf, egal was passiert. Ich schlafe dann nicht mehr weiter, ich wache 100% auf.
Das Krasse: Hab keine äusseren Einflüsse, wenn ich träume. z.B. keine Geräusche, irgendein Flüstern oder unruhige Bewegungen. Mann kann mich echt nicht unterscheiden.
Habe mich auch schon aufklären lassen über das. Sehr selten auf der ganzen Welt können das etwa 5 Millionen Menschen. Genau weiss man es nicht, weil es überhaupt keine Möglichkit gibt, rauszufinden, was ein Mensch träumt.
Ich verarsche euch echt nicht. Ich kann meine Träume echt so gestalten wie ich will, z.B. einen verhassten Menschen der im Traum vorkommt bewusst zu Tode schlagen. Ist manchmal echt ungemütlich. Zumal Träume vom Ort und Datum unvorhersehbar sind.

Edit:
Ich mache mir langsam echt Gedanken und Angst zumal ein direktes Beeinflussen eines Traums nicht bei Wikipedia noch sonst wo aufgeführt ist.
Wie gesagt, wenn ich zum Beispiel von 9/11 träume, und ich in einem der betroffenen Flugzeuge sitzen würde, kann ich direkt den Absturz verhinderen, sterben, aus dem Flugzeug springen oder ganz krass einfach Scheisse bauen weil ich mir ja bewusst bin dass es ein Traum ist. Das Schlimme dabei, dass ich meisst logisch und natürlich handeln *muss*, da ich Gefühle wie Hass, Liebe, Misstrauen oder Verachtung klar nachspüren kann. Auch wenn mir im Traum Juckpulver den Rücken herab gestreut wird, verspüre ich im Traum ein Jucken oder ein unwohles Gefühl. Sorry ist echt so habe schon länger nach einem Thread wie diesem gesucht, aber nie genug Mut gehabt selber auf das Thema zuzugehen.
Was Unangenehmes ist auch, dass ich höchst selten sogar *Hunger*, *Durst* habe oder auf die *Toilette muss*
Meistens wache ich dann aber auf, soweit kommt es wirklich ganz selten etwa einmal in sechs Monaten.

Etwas fällt mir auch noch auf: Ich habe meist Fortsetzungsträume (höchst selten beim Menschen), sodass die vergangene Handlung eines Traumes an die eines neuen Traumes anknüpfen. Nun kommts: Die Personen, denen ich etwas zugefügt habe im vergangenen Traum wollen im neuen oft Rache nehmen, mich töten, versuchen blosszustellen oder halt weiterhin gern haben. Das ist nicht interessant, es ist schlimm. Man bekommt manchmal echt Angst vorm Einschlafen.
Zumal nimmt meine Fähigkeit, meine Träume zu beeinflussen mit jedem Jahr zu (mal sehen wies in zehn Jahren aussieht)

Ich verarsche euch echt nicht es ist mir recht ernst lest es euch durch und sagt was ihr davon haltet...


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hatte ich neulich. War recht übel, da ich wusste, dass ich wieder eingeschlafen bin nachdem ich vom Wecker geweckt wurde und nicht zu spät zur Arbeit kommen wollte, aber nicht wusste wie ich mich selbst aufwecken kann/soll. Naja bin dann nach ner Weile doch noch aufgewacht.
> Wenn Ihr das absichtlich mal erleben wollt, starrt ein Bild 5-10 Minuten lang an, am besten ein Bild auf dem ein einfacher, aber eindrücklicher Gegenstand drauf ist (perfekt eignet sich zB der Mond) und geht danach schlafen. Falls Ihr nun von besagtem Mond träumen solltet, ist die Chance recht hoch, dass Ihr merkt, dass Ihr am schlafen seid. Es funktioniert nicht immer, aber ab und zu schon. Ein solcher Zustand kann aber extrem unangenehm werden und in einen Albtraum überdriften, was dann nicht wirklich toll ist.


geil^^



naja ich hab noch nie so geträumt (oder kann mich net dran erinnern) und wills auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würde dann wahrscheinlich angst haben das ich nicht mehr aufwache^^ aber sonst wärs bestimmt mal ganz lustig


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich von einem Traum den ich beeinflusst habe gestern Nacht erzählen ist echt krass wenn ihr wollt dann erzähle ich es.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> *Ich kann meine Träume beeinflussen, ohne dass ich aufwache.*


Eben darum mgehts ja hier. Giebt einige die das können


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Eben darum mgehts ja hier. Giebt einige die das können


Hast du mal gelesen, WIE krass ich das beherrsche?^^ Und das ohne Training, was ich eh als Bullshit bezeichne. Sowas ist halt angeboren, man hat ein Sinn mehr oder in der Art^^


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Hast du mal gelesen, WIE krass ich das beherrsche?^^


Natürlich. Das können einige, wie schon gesagt


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

Ist das jemanden von euch schonmal passiert, dass man im Traum gestolpert ist aufs Knie und man am anderen Morgen Schmerzen am Knie hat..?
Wird jetzt echt abgedriftet aber nähme mich wunder


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Ist das jemanden von euch schonmal passiert, dass man im Traum gestolpert ist aufs Knie und man am anderen Morgen Schmerzen am Knie hat..?


Das nennt man Hypochondrie(in dem fall aber leichte). Das einbilden von Körperlichen leiden, weil man es unbewusst will.


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

Bei mir wäre es ja anderes weil ich einerseits kein Emo bin und andererseits weill ich meine Träume so beeinflussen will wie ich will.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Januar 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Ist das jemanden von euch schonmal passiert, dass man im Traum gestolpert ist aufs Knie und man am anderen Morgen Schmerzen am Knie hat..?
> Wird jetzt echt abgedriftet aber nähme mich wunder



Das hatte ich schön öfters. Allerdings kommt das manchmal daher, dass ich z.B. laut meiner Freundin mal gegen die Wand oder so trete...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schön öfters. Allerdings kommt das manchmal daher, dass ich z.B. laut meiner Freundin mal gegen die Wand oder so trete...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich meine jetzt auf Träume bezogen.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre es ja anderes weil ich einerseits kein Emo bin und andererseits weill ich meine Träume so beeinflussen will wie ich will.


Das hast du falsch verstanden, nur wenn man Hypochonder ist, ist man kein Masochist. Du glaubst vlt so fest daran, das du willst das es wahr ist. Also stolperst du im Traum und am nächsten tag tut dir dein Knie weh, weil das der beweis wäre.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Januar 2009)

Man bildet sich viel ein... und das hat nichts mit Emo oder so zu tun, es spielt sich einfach im Unterbewußtsein ab.


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

Sowas hatte ich eh noch nie, weil ich nicht daran glaube. 
Einfach krass war mal dass ich meiner kleinen Schwester im Traum die Haare kämmte und am nächsten Morgen hatte sie diesselbe Frisur. Schon krass sowas.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich eh noch nie, weil ich nicht daran glaube.
> Einfach krass war mal dass ich meiner kleinen Schwester im Traum die Haare kämmte und am nächsten Morgen hatte sie diesselbe Frisur. Schon krass sowas.


Das ist eine Art Déja vu, du hast eine neue Frisur gesehen, dich erinnert das daran das du ihr im Traum die Haare gekämmt hast, und dein Gehirn täuscht dir vor das es die selbe war.


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

Es war diesselbe. Ich kenne jeden meiner Träume auswendig. Jeden.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Darum geht es ja, du glaubst nur das du  sie auswenig kennst, weil dich Dinge die du (rl) siehst  an den Traum erinnern, und manchmal nehmen die Dinge den Platz erinnerung ein.

Aber ich sehe schon, du willst glauben was du eben glauben willst^^ Ist auch gut. Cu 

/outofthread


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

Haha du missverstehst da was
Ich weiss ja was ich träume Oo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das nennt man Hypochondrie(in dem fall aber leichte). Das einbilden von Körperlichen leiden, weil man es unbewusst will.



Stigmata ist hier ein gutes und extremes Beispiel. Oder?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Januar 2009)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> In letzter zeit hatte ich oft luzide träume... ziemlich kranken mist , wo ich aber wusste : Ah , ich bin am pennen , das stört mich net was hier abgeht.
> 
> Was mir viel mehr sorgen bereitet sind Dejavus...
> 
> ich habe mittlerweile 2-3 stück am Tag , das ist doch nicht normal , oder?



zu deinem ersten satz. jup, so geht es mir auch. liegt aber bei mir wohl daran, dass ich soviel kranken mist gucke *grinst*

zu deinen dejavus sage ich mal: egal was du nimmst, nimm weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> zu deinen dejavus sage ich mal: egal was du nimmst, nimm weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch.^^

Es kommt immer drauf an, wie viel die entsprechende Person erlebt und ob sie sich mehr oder weniger darauf konzentriert.

Sagen wir, ein Arbeitsloser der kaum aus dem Haus geht, wird genauso wenige Deja Vus haben, wie jemand der arbeiten geht, aber beim Arbeitsweg nur Musik hört und dem alles Schnurz ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt am Gehirn und wieviele unbekannte oder ungewohnte Dinge es verarbeiten muss.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Stigmata ist hier ein gutes und extremes Beispiel. Oder?


Wen nes stigmata geben würde schon =P


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wen nes stigmata geben würde schon =P



Gibts. Gab es einen wissenschaflichen Bericht drüber.

Einfach ausgedrückt: Man legte einer Probantin ein sehr kaltes Stück Metall in die Hand und sagte ihr, es wäre extrem heiß. Einige Zeit später hatte sie eine heftige Brandblase an dieser Stelle.

Kann man mit Placebos vergleichen. Wenn man daran glaubt, klappt es auch.

DAZU ist unser Körper fähig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Es war bestimmt eine Art hypnose, man hat es ihr sicher nicht nur _gesagt_

und mit stigmata hat das nichts zu tun, weist du was das ist?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Es war bestimmt eine Art hypnose, man hat es ihr sicher nicht nur _gesagt_



Augen verbunden. Auf die Hand gelegt und gesagt, es wäre heiß.



Lisutari schrieb:


> und mit stigmata hat das nichts zu tun, weist du was das ist?



Ich bin nicht blöd. Natürlich hat es was damit zu tun.

Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stigmatisation


Du bist Dir anscheinend noch nicht ganz im Klaren, wozu das menschliche Gehirn fähig ist.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Stigmata ist, soweit ich weis, das auftreten von den 5 (oder 4) Wunden Chrisits, ohne äußerlichen einfluss. ein Eisenblock, ob kalt oder heiß, istein äußerlicher einfluss.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Stigmata ist, soweit ich weis, das auftreten von den 5 (oder 4) Wunden Chrisits, ohne äußerlichen einfluss. ein Eisenblock, ob kalt oder heiß, istein äußerlicher einfluss.



Darum ging es NICHT. Es geht darum, dass das Gehirn hier die wichtigste Rolle spielt.


----------



## Lisutari (6. Januar 2009)

Stimmt. Aber trozdem giebt es sicher auch nen haufen Fälle wo man das selbe gemacht hat, und es ist nichts passiert.


----------

